

Ask HN: Does social aggregation still have some space? - kodeshpa

Hi All ,<p>I am building an application which not only aggregates Twitter , Facebook but provides easy to use UI and many more features. But I am wondering does this social aggregation market still have some space , is it worth to build new app for it ?
======
sagacity
I guess nobody can _realistically_ answer that.

However, if you have the time, resources and the inclination to build it
(you've said you're already doing this), give it a try and see how it goes.

> is it worth to build new app for it ?

That would depend on what you consider 'worth', won't it?

For some, the worth would lie in _creating_ something. For others, it may lie
in $$. For yet others, it'd be worth doing to enrich their
CV/experience/portfolio.

Where does your 'worth' perception lie? :-)

~~~
kodeshpa
I really appreciate and liked your thought. I am slogging from last 3-4 months
to create something, I believed in opportunities worked hard to launch beta (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109084> ). But as my post not displayed
in ASK:HN category ,not much traffic generated. I still continuing and
building on small feedback which i have received, and trying to understand
what’s going wrong with me.

~~~
sagacity
I took a look at your URL <http://www.zubhalabs.com/> that I found via your
previous thread.

Although your product category is not really my kind of thing, I feel you've
really put in some _great_ effort on it. Your site is also _quite_ sleek.

You need to understand, however, that 'if you build it, they _won't_
necessarily come'. :-) You need to _market_ it at least initially, to get the
ball rolling and one (failed) thread at HN is not marketing.

Another member here recently announced a site containing links to a large
number of online news/media portals. I suggest you go out and announce your
beta app to as many of those places as you can. With some luck, at least some
of them will pick up your story and the next thing we know, you'll probably
come back here screaming 'Haaaalp! My server can't handle the traffic'. ;-)

Here is the link: <http://www.startshout.com/list.html>

I'd say having done all this work (creating a good product), you owe it to
yourself to give it a fair shot, which just may lie at the above URL.

Go for it and all the best.

~~~
kodeshpa
This is seriously very encouraging. Yes you are right, at-least, I owe to
myself. I will try my best to reach there. Really appreciate your thoughts

------
kodeshpa
This is my earlier post

All , It's my first attempt on my own. I left job in last quarter to follow my
heart. I slogged hard, kept myself motivated and developed a very simple
social reader for android phones and tablets. 1\. It aggregates your Facebook,
Twitter accounts at one place but keeps feeds from each networks separated.
(Unlike existing products in market) 2. Well supported for android tablets. 3.
Less number of clicks and uses gestures for quick glance. 3. Seamlessly
updates with real time notifications. 4. Allows you to update with your
location as well as post photos.

I am launching it early and want to learn more from you people prior to launch
in android market. I need your feedback to improve the product and serve
better.

You can signup for beta and view screen shots of application at
<http://zubhalabs.com/>

------
minalecs
If you're building it you should believe in the product or at least understand
the problem you're trying to solve. If you can't see the value in your product
then how do you convince others.

